# Stamp and Photograph Experts?



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 19, 2015)

Found in an 1870s Family Bible, most items being from the 1890s to 1910s. 
I don't know how well this link will work, but for those of you who have a Gmail, you can view it here: 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/116330719557860797242/stream/47ce29a7-0c64-4396-b580-798e0964e67fLook for, in "All Posts" or "Discussion," "Found in a Bible circa 1870! Photographs, cards, a banner, invitations, souvenir, coupons, newspaper articles over a century old, stamp, colored cut-outs, clover, program, ticket.... AMAZING! Most items I've so far been able to date are 1890s-1910s.  Click the big picture then scroll through-- regardless of your religiosity, it's worth it! Items from Wisconsin and Michigan! Some have descriptions in the big white box to the right of the photos when you look through them. Some also have questions, for I need help!" to see all I've found in it. 

15-cent stamps have been around since the 1800s, but most are supposed to be 1970s. As nothing seems to date to so modern a time, the age of the stamp is likely around the age of most everything else. 

Help on age, who the guy pictured is, and value?  P.S.: There is a section for bottles on the Google+ Community.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 19, 2015)

They are printed on an early plastic, or so it would appear. Here is the general back of one: 
At the bottom of the back, it also says, "N.B.-- This Negative preserved, and additional Pictures can be had at any time." 
Front, below picture, reads, "Brown, 89 Wisconsin Street."


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 19, 2015)

There are various variations of the way the photos were made, the words, and styles, but they should be generally the same time-- it appears they were transferred over on to plastic?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 19, 2015)

BINGO! 
The photographs are Cabinet Cards-- for which I also conveniently have a coupon for! 
Albeit blurry, they misspelled "coupon" in one part. 
Two birds with one stone. 
The photos are likely either a matte collodion or a gelatin bromide. I had mistaken it as a plastic product. 
The time also perfectly fits: Main use between 1890s and 1910s with the two materials above. 
The photographer I find references of in 1869/1870, but it seems obvious in my limited knowledge he continued for some time-- to about T.O.C.. 
Now about the stamp....


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 19, 2015)

The ones done by Mann of Waukesha are single-piece; the unidentified cabinet-card-makers in here are more of a sticker and seem more related to the older carte de visites; Brown's are a full covering (how I'd describe it....) This one I'm holding, not shown, I cannot read the signature on back-- maybe Tyler something of Waukesha.
 Mann's are more attractive in the designs/color of the card itself. 
Brown's look more pro.
 One is from something Lee Goff(?) of Wausau, Wis.. 
Very unique items. I've never seen the likes before, but they were once incredibly popular. 

Photo taken while sitting off-center in the photo-section of the Bible.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 19, 2015)

Most interesting-looking character next to a creepy-looking woman. Her outfit is interesting--clothes and accessories, hairdo....


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

Just found a stamp in the Bible identical to this one. 
Circa 1908.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

Close to 1900 is this cut-out. 
A few of the photos are, according to more research, real carte de visite--circa 1870.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

Probably the prettiest of them all. No offense, of course, to the others.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

Part of a card?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

This is a bit more modern, we think-- albeit still early 1900's. 
A lady (angel?) pulling-up another lady who is sinking into the crashing waves that suck her in as she desperately reaches out, the rock of Christ her only firm-hold in a sea of destruction created by her own iniquity of which she finally repents before she drowns and perishes eternally. (They're waves, not grasses.)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

Ideas on the age of the banner?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

How intricate the border on a Holy Mass souvenir from 1893.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 20, 2015)

For those who cannot read it, it says in this June 12, 1911, article, "HITS EMISSION OF WEIRD NOISES AND GASOLINE FROM AUTOMOBILES" The first sentence of the article reads, "The weird noise-producing instruments used on many motor cars are a public nuisance and a menace to health...."  It also mentions the New York "Society for the Suppression of Unnecessary Noises."  It is really a laughable article to read. They complain about how bad horns are and such for public health-- that they are "...distinctly harmful to the nervous system" and "...should have been done away with long ago." From the Milwaukee Free [Press] (last word of paper is cut-off on opposite side; but, amusingly, the opposite side has the "Latest photograph of Bobby Burman, Auto Speed King, in mask"


----------

